# Please LOrd, prevent me from spending loads at Rodbaston.



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

I fear that if it's a decent show it may well happen.:devil:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Dextersdad said:


> I fear that if it's a decent show it may well happen.:devil:


What new additions you looking for?


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

MrMike said:


> What new additions you looking for?


There's a list (all be it shaky)

couple or royal morphs, Albino Boa, Dwarf retics to name but a few.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Dextersdad said:


> There's a list (all be it shaky)
> 
> couple or royal morphs, Albino Boa, Dwarf retics to name but a few.


Well, good luck resisting


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Only thing I want is a nice pair of macklotts. expect I will come away with other things though.


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

dont take any money with you..........

I dont think praying will help much:lol2:


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

Your actually going to spend some cash ? Lmfao 

im going to pinch everything i can :whistling2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It is usually a pretty good show so I would suggest you pray harder :whistling2:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

MSL said:


> dont take any money with you..........
> 
> I dont think praying will help much:lol2:


I've already got the cash ready to hand.:blush:



Morelia-for-sale said:


> Your actually going to spend some cash ? Lmfao
> 
> im going to pinch everything i can :whistling2:


I'm a good boy me. A good Jungle Jag would also tempt me.



Athravan said:


> It is usually a pretty good show so I would suggest you pray harder :whistling2:


I have the suspicion you are right.

I managed to come away from PRAS with very little. Such restraint I never new I had.


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

So how much you looking at trying not to blow then:lol2: Im on the same ship m8 I got my money in my wallet and its starting to burn me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

toxic said:


> So how much you looking at trying not to blow then:lol2: Im on the same ship m8 I got my money in my wallet and its starting to burn me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm looking at *not *blowing between £500 and £1000.


----------



## LindaE (Apr 20, 2008)

O NO:lol2: this is my first show, hubbys wallet is in for some stick tommorow then my wish list grows by the day. it is mainly geckos, but how many? what colour? etc and i am also on the lookout for another incubator, then there are the other 2 spare vivs O!! the chioces i think i might need a morgage!! then there is his wishlist what other snakes to get we have had corns boas and ball pythons in the past, what to go for next? i think it will be a very long and expencive day, i think i will have a very large glass of my home made wine and have an early night, i will just check that hubbys wallet is full of notes and not loose change first:mf_dribble:


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

Dextersdad said:


> I'm looking at *not *blowing between £500 and £1000.


 
Good lad thats what I dont like to see :2thumb:


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

Dextersdad said:


> I fear that if it's a decent show it may well happen.:devil:


 Get your hand in your wallet you tight :censor: :lol2:Its a shame I cant go or I would be skint too :lol2:


----------

